# Rome hotel



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Off to Rome in September and looking for a really nice quality hotel in the centre of Rome, any suggestions?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i know Mod Mandy went to Rome recently u could pm her maybe ?!
either that or search tripadvisor


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, I've looked on TA and found a couple but it's so hard to choose...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

We went to Rome but stayed outside the city (short train ride away) in a town called Frascati.  I know you want to be in the centre but sometimes this gives you more of a taste of the "Real" Italy.  Just a thought.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We've been twice in the last 3 years the first time we stayed at the Hotel Cilicia which was fabulous, it was 2 metro stops away from the Coliseum and it was great, clean lovely gardens, nice staff etc.  Last time we stayed at the Hotel Galileo and it was a complete sh**hole and I would strongly advise you to avoid that like the plague!  We actually got all our money back from Thomas Cook for that one.

You'll have an awesome time though it's a magical place to visit.

Axxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hii Karen

I know tracy went to Rome as she is always full of tips I'm sure would help

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks I'll ask her x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Splendid Royal - Fab 

xx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I went to Rome last year and stayed at the Bettoja Hotel Mediterraneo on the road Via Cavour.  It is only 200m from the train station (you can get a train direct to / from the airport) - we thought noise would be a problem, but the double glazing was so good we hardly heard a thing!  I though the hotel was lovely with its art deco style.  It even has a rooftop bar which was lovely.  Rome is quite a compact city so all the attractions were within walking distance, I even walked back from the Vatican - according to the website it's 4km away, didn't feel as far though.  However, if walking is a problem this is not the best hotel.

Hope this is of some help!
mini-me xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just checked out the one mini-me stayed at it's fab - here's the link

http://www.bettojahotels.it/english/rome/mediterraneo_hotel_rome.html

I've saved it to my favourites as we love Rome and are sure to go again. They've also got a hotel in Florence the same chain and I'm keen on going there next so worth bearing in mind!

Axxx

/links


----------

